# New Topbar Hive after 12 days.



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

http://s162.photobucket.com/albums/t266/printer88/

They are drawing comb on about 5 frames so far.
This topbar stuff is amazing.
Tom


----------



## Gregg Ogden (Sep 12, 2005)

Lookin good! Keep us posted.

Gregg


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Gregg, your topbar looks great as well. I hope they continue this way!
Tom


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

They are both looking awesome. I like the paint job there Tom.

Keith


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks Keith. That would be the work of my mom the crafty artist.
She's great.


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

*great pics*

Great pics Tom
Did you build this hive yourself?

I may be interested to have one myself and keep it in my yard.
Gilman


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm not quite that industrious. My dad built it and mom painted it. They gave it to me for my birthday last October. I just got bees in it this spring.
thanks,
tom


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

BTW, somebody has some nice ones on ebay for around $200. Here's a link...
http://cgi.ebay.com/top-bar-hive-a-...ryZ66892QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

How does that feeder work Tom? I bought some from Betterbee this year but I have not use them yet. The main complain of those feeders is that they leak and start robbing. How do you like yours?

gilman


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

So far so good. I haven't had any problems and I like the fact that they hold about a half gallon. They're only about $4.00 too.
Tom


----------

